# UrbanMan Heads South - Day 2 - October 11



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

_Two gunslingers walked out in the street and one said
"I don't want to fight no more"
And the other gunslinger thought about it and said
"Yeah, what are we fighting for?
I'm takin' control of my life, I'm takin' control of my life,
I'm takin' control of my life now, right now oh yeah"​_
Song = Two Gunslingers, by Tom Petty


Tom Petty passed away earlier this month. A 67 year old rock star who did the drug scene in his heyday. So not shocking. But I adore a lot of his lyrics, so it felt like a slight punch in the stomach.

Today's drive took me through northern CA, east to Reno, and then another hour past Reno.

No rain, temps under 60F until mid afternoon, quality driving weather.

When planning this trip, I didn't think a whole lot about this particular leg. I was in a mindset of, how far should I drive this day, where would be a good place to stop for the next night. Northern CA's great visuals were therefore a dandy surprise. Good to be off the major interstates for portions of the trip, the older state highways are charming in a throwback way. An observation is the gas stations get a little sparse once off the major interstates. Also fuel is more expensive in California, presumably they tax it much more heavily versus Oregon or Nevada.

It has been a few years since I've been in Reno. I arrived in town after driving for about four and a half hours. I took the opportunity to walk a few miles on what was an agreeable day in terms of temperature. 1 pm in the afternoon, drug users were passed out under trees, in doorways and just on the sidewalk in general. I was begged for money several times – not in a threatening way, but begged nevertheless. Crystal Meth is an issue in the area, and pain killer pills. I wonder what Reno will look like in 25 years. Already there are many empty storefronts. Maybe the place won't exist. 

I am tonight in the little town of Fallon, NV. Some down and out people around, but much reduced versus Reno. The hotel room is nice, but very compact, I think two people in this room would feel claustrophobic. But clean and acceptable in all other ways, quiet, a solid shower with very soft towels, so another win in terms of accommodations.

Tomorrow will be the longest day – in distance terms – of my journey south. Fallon to Laughlin, NV is 483 miles. I did this drive over ten years ago, but south to north (Las Vegas to Reno). I have positive memories of sweeping desert landscapes. Lots of nothing – ie. Humans have not touched it – I like that. Also, tomorrow will mark my entry into noticeably hotter temperatures. Tonight it will be near freezing here in Fallon. I won't see that again on this wandering.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

So far so good, nice report, thanks.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for updates, UrbanMan. I tended to be always nervous before a long road trip, but once I was on the road, that all melted away and I wondered why I was stressing.
BTW (and I'm dating myself here) one of my fave road tripping tapes (yes, they were tapes in those days) was Canned Heat. Also Meat Loaf, Bat Outta Hell.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Stay safe, I've got to take my truck out of mexico soon myself so I have a road trip coming up.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Northern California where I grew up used to love driving up highway 1 made up to Eureka once.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Continued safe travels UrbanMan, and please keep the updates coming.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

surabi said:


> I tended to be always nervous before a long road trip, but once I was on the road, that all melted away and I wondered why I was stressing.


I'm not sure I was nervous, but I was wound up certainly. First two days of driving, many off and on moments of adrenaline. Yesterday (day 3) I felt considerably more tranquil. The car performing well, no "crap I forgot to bring that" discoveries, and just time passing. Also, the surrounding landscapes had a calming effect.


----------

